# SquirrelMail: Emails werden verschickt, jedoch keine Empfangen.



## WolfCG (24. Mai 2010)

Wie es der Titel schon sagt...

Emails versenden geht wunderbar und es wird auch der richtige Absender dann angezeigt (kurzd@scvschweiz.ch). ALlerdings wenn ich eine E-Mail an die Adresse zurückschicken will, mekert GMX nicht, aber es kommt nie eine E-Mail an.

AN was kann das wohl liegen?? Senden geht ja problemlos, alelrdings landet die mail bei gmx im SPAM-Ordner (kann man das auch irgendwie verhindern?)

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## F4RR3LL (25. Mai 2010)

Schau mal in /var/log/mail.log .... hier solltest du fündig werden bzgl Sende- und Empfangsproblematik. 
Bzgl Spam --- zeigt dein ReverseDNS zB auf die FQDN des Servers? Wäre so mein erster Gedanke.

Gruß Sven


----------



## WolfCG (25. Mai 2010)

Also bezüglich der Log-Datei steht da folgendes:



> SCVServer dovecot: dovecot 1.0.15 starting up....
> Generating Diffing-Hellman parameters for the first time, this take a while..
> SCVServer dovecot: Killed with Signal 15..


Das ist alles was vom 24Mai, 18:33 Uhr drin steht...

Das versenden der Mails hatte auf jedenfall funktioniert. Bezüglich SPAM, muss ich noch schauen.

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Laubie (25. Mai 2010)

Du solltest als erstes mal deine Domain richtig biegen.
Ich denke, dass sich viele Probleme dann von selbst erledigen.
Denn: Da deine scvschweiz.ch immer noch nicht erreichbar ist, können da auch keine Mails hin finden. GMX versucht es 48 Std. erst danach kommt ne Fehlermeldung.

Deine Mails landen auch im SPAM, weil GMX nicht prüfen kann, ob deine Mail auch wirklich vom angegebenen Server kommt. Schau mal in den Header der Mail, da wirste das sehen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Dark-Star (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo erst mal,

ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema hier, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem 

SquirrelMail: Emails werden verschickt, jedoch keine Empfangen.!!

Was meinst du damit ==>>  Du solltest als erstes mal deine Domain richtig biegen.
 Ich denke, dass sich viele Probleme dann von selbst erledigen.???

Hoffe mir kann da wer helfen ??

LG
Dark-Star


----------



## Laubie (10. Sep. 2011)

Naja, ob du das gleiche Problem hast, wird sich noch rausstellen 

Was gibt dein Maillog her?
Schau mal zu der Zeit, wo du eine Mail versendest und wo eine Mail ankommen sollte.
Was passiert mit den Mails, die nicht ankommen? Kommen die beim Versender zurück? Mit welcher Fehlermeldung?

Besteht das Problem nur beim Squirrelmail oder auch wenn du mit nem Emailprogramm Mails abrufst/versendest?

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Es ist fast immer ratsam, für ein Problem einen neuen Thread zu starten. Denn eigentlich stellt sich immer raus, dass es sich da um ein gaaanz anderes Problem handelt


----------



## Dark-Star (12. Sep. 2011)

Problem hat sich gelöst !!

War ein Schreibfehler beim anlegen der E-Mail Addy 
Stimmte nicht mit der Domain überein, kann ja dann nicht gehen, auser wenn eine Subdomaine angelegt wird 

Trotzdem Danke!


----------

